# Lokales Intranet im Win2003 Standard Server-Netzwerk für einzelnen User sperren?



## preko (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich für einen einzelnen User innerhalb eines Win2003 Standard Server Netzwerkes das *Intranet* sperren?

Die User greifen per Terminalservices auf den (DNS-) Server zu (Active Directory aktiv).


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2006)

Start -> Programme -> Administrationstools -> Active Directory User und Computer (frei uebersetzt, hab hier nur Zugriff auf die englische Version)
Dort dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf den User und "User deaktivieren" auswaehlen.


----------



## preko (15. Februar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Start -> Programme -> Administrationstools -> Active Directory User und Computer (frei uebersetzt, hab hier nur Zugriff auf die englische Version)
> Dort dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf den User und "User deaktivieren" auswaehlen.



Ich wollte dem User nur das Intranet sperren, nicht den kompletten User.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2006)

Das wirst Du dann wohl am Web-Server einstellen muessen. Ich denke nicht, dass das ueber Active Directory geht. Aber da kann ich mich auch irren, hab mit ADS noch nicht viel gemacht.


----------

